# Rumor Mill: Departments that expect to be hiring!



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I figured rather than have it scattered over the entire board.....here we can list any rumors about which departments are hiring and how many officers they are lookin to put on...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Rumor mill for departments that are hiring!*

Quincy will be hiring 20+ within the next couple of years.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Rumor mill for departments that are hiring!*

Like to hear it.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Delta, is it true that the QPD does not take laterals ? If so, why not ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

They have taken laterals in the past, but only people with serious political juice. In spite of all the current problems, getting the job is like hitting the lottery because of the pay & benefits, so taking "regular" laterals was never done. Whether or not that trend continues with the new mayor remains to be seen, but he'll have the opportunity to appoint a lot of new patrol officers, whether laterals or off the list.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta, I understand that Quincy will soon be looking for a new chief... any response to that rumor? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

JoninNH said:


> Delta, I understand that Quincy will soon be looking for a new chief... any response to that rumor? LOL


I can dream, can't I?


----------



## FN01MA (Jan 26, 2008)

Franklin Police Is Looking Soon


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Marlborough is taking on 2 from the list


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Possibly 4 for Franklin. Usually laterals are taken.


----------

